# Which are the most elite Imperial Guard Regiments?



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Which army do you think is the most professional, awesome, powerful- basically whatever you consider the term Elite to mean in these circumstances?

If you vote 'Other' then please post which regiment you think deserves this honourable accolade.

I personally think that the Cadians are the most elite, if only because they're raised from birth to be the Emperor's soldiers- that many years of training will make you a perfect warrior or break you entirely.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Elysian Drop Troops. They are the 101st of the imperial regiments. They strike hard and fast and can deploy where ever they are needed. Sure the cadians and the DC are nice but they are simply conscripts with guns in neet armor.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Death korps. seige experts and fearless front line fighters who arnt afraid to face down anything and have nothing left to live for then death in the emperors name. Dont fuck with the death korps.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I voted for the cadians. Like spikey said, they are trained all their lives to be soldiers and they get plenty of opportunities to test that training.

I would argue that the catachans aren't as elite because they get very little training so as a fighting force they would be fairly limited in where they can operate. Give a catachan a lasgun and march h and his buddies towards an entrenched enemy he would be at a loss while the steel legion (who can fight as mechanised and dragoons like the tallarns) drive by laughing at them.

Versatility is key. Imagine the imperium invading an earth-like planet with all it's different terrain, is the commander going to be begging for the powerfull and multipurpose cadian regiments (who because of their training can kick arse in any theatre) or a bunch of ultra specialised regiments that can only operate in very restricted zones and so can't really support other formations?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Vostroyans. Well-trained AND all of their gear is the best-made their planet has to offer. The Cadians are tough, but most of their gear is mass-produced. Vostroyan gear is lovingly made and of some of the best quality in the Guard.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Other: 597th Valhallan


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

rokar: I think that comes under Valhallan Ice Warriors. 

By the way, I voted Voystrans. Mainly because of the reasons already stated, but also because I like the models.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Vostroyans are the definition of Elite, to join you have to be the first born son of a Vostroyan family. Also as others have said their wargear is all hand crafted to the highest quality in the planet's many forges. They are second to none when it comes to fighting in urban warfare as well.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Elysians, no one can withstand a hard and fast attack, 
Situation one: attacking a fortress, reliance on stationary interceptor turrets to do quite a bit of the fighting, lighting strike across the walls in Valkyries, and catch the defenders off guard by the speed of the attack.
Situation two: attacking an armoured convoy, again, Valkyries screaming round and round, most heavy weapons on tanks couldn't rotate fast enough to hit them, while Vendettas could just blow them to hell with Lascannons. 
Situation three: attacking an all infantry force, attack one flank, as the army swivels to bring its full might to bear, just hop in the Valks, and attack again from another flank. 
Also they join voluntarily rather than being forced to like in other guard recruiting worlds, and they're homeworld is on a vital trade route, so they can afford due to the economics of being on a trade route, to give their soldiers the very best equipmet available.
Also I like having a army that stands out from all the Cadians at my local GW


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

it all depends what you mean by elite, do you mean small in numbers, best trained or hyper specialised?

because i'd imagine vostryan would be one of the smaller regements (since they only recruit the 1st born male),
cadians would be the best trained (since they are raised from birth to be soldiers),
and elysians would the most specialised (very quick drop assaults anyone?).


i voted for voystron because i like the models


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, each IG regiment is elite in its own unique way, the DKoK are elite seige troops, valhalen are elite winter troops, steel legion are elite mech troops and so on. for generic warfare then cadians and other regiments built in the same stlye are elite for there all comers approch.
so it all depends on what you mean by elite, just one type of warfare, or multi role, so if your talking just airborn ops, then its the elysians, if its dersert and hit and run warfare its the talleran and so on


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

I voted Catachan because they live on a death world. They feel at home on suicide missions because life on a death world is exactly that every day! Maybe not the most elite but in my book the most badass


----------

